# maison



## zozu

J'ai appele, mais il n'y avait person a la maison. Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?


----------



## pieanne

J'ai appelé, mais il n'y avait personne (à la maison).


----------



## Arzhela

zozu said:
			
		

> J'ai appele, mais il n'y avait person a la maison. Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?


 
On dirait plutôt : J'ai appelé à la maison mais il n'y avait personne.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Ou plutôt, "j'ai appelé la maison" car si j'ai appelé à la maison, c'est que j'y étais, non ?


----------



## Arzhela

Oui tout à fait, autant pour moi !


----------



## gjuan6

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Ou plutôt, "j'ai appelé la maison" car si j'ai appelé à la maison, c'est que j'y étais, non ?


 
Je pense que c´est: "j´ai appelé *à* la maison" car ici "à la maison" fait la fonction de _complément circonstanciel de lieu, _autrement "la maison" serait complément d´_objet direct_ du verbe appeler.  En tout cas je ne suis pas natif et peut-être je me trompe... 

   J´attends vos réponses.


----------



## LV4-26

gjuan6 said:
			
		

> autrement "la maison" serait complément d´_objet direct_ du verbe appeler. .


Oui, oui. Dans _j'ai appelé la maison, la maison_ est bien complément d'objet direct et c'est bien ainsi que nous l'entendons.
_J'ai appelé Robert
J'ai appelé ma soeur
J'ai appelé mon bureau
J'ai appelé la maison
_Toutes ces phrases ont la même structure et leur COD désigne la personne ou le lieu *que* l'on a appelé.


----------



## geve

Par la présente, je confesse dire parfois "appeler à la maison" pour dire "appeler la maison".  

Je m'auto-pardonne, en raison de la structure de la phrase synonyme "téléphoner *à*"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Par la présente, je confesse dire parfois "appeler à la maison" pour dire "appeler la maison".
> 
> Je m'auto-pardonne, en raison de la structure de la phrase synonyme "téléphoner *à*"


Je t'absous aussi car je dis aussi les deux (la maison/à la maison). 
Et puis il faut dire que si j'appelle Robert ou Martine, ils pourront répondre. La maison, je suis moins sûre...
Mais à la maison, s'il y a quelqu'un, y'a des chances qu'on me réponde !


----------



## Cath.S.

J'emploie souvent appeler à la maison aussi.
En fait je n'appelle jamais la maison : autant parler aux murs !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> J'emploie souvent appeler à la maison aussi.
> En fait je n'appelle jamais la maison : autant parler aux murs !


Oui, il parait d'ailleurs que les murs ont des oreilles, mais pas encore de bouches !


----------



## LV4-26

Quand on appelle _la maison _ou _le bureau_, il est entendu que ce sont les personnes qui s'y trouvent que l'on appelle.
Il y a sûrement un nom pour ce genre de procédé mais je ne le retrouve pas.

Juste pour préciser :
Mon intention était de répondre à gjuan6 (post n°6) pour essayer de lui montrer que _j'ai appelé la maison_ (COD) pouvait se concevoir, et non pour condamner "*à* la maison" que j'utilise comme la plupart d'entre vou_s.

_Je ne sais pas quelle version est la meilleure. Il me semble que chacune pose un problème spécifique.
- _à la maison_ : objection soulevée par Luc.
- _la maison_ : il y a peu de chances qu'elle nous réponde, comme cela a été souligné.


----------



## Aupick

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Quand on appelle _la maison _ou _le bureau_, il est entendu que ce sont les personnes qui s'y trouvent que l'on appelle.
> Il y a sûrement un nom pour ce genre de procédé mais je ne le retrouve pas.


C'est une métonymie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aupick said:
			
		

> C'est une métonymie.


C'est Modicum qui nous rappelle les figures de style françaises : un comble ! 

(Modicum, ça fait un peu médicament, c'est fait exprès ?)


----------



## Agnès E.

Voui, Karine. C'est celui qui vous guérit de la maladie de Chat.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Voui, Karine. C'est celui qui vous guérit de la maladie de Chat.


Oh oh ! Prise en flagrant déliRE de maladie de Chat toi aussi ! 
Mais faut bien fêter les nouveaux et leur apprendre la dure vie de mod tout de suite. Non ? 
Je pensais à une sorte de "vade mecum" des mods, gardien des règles du forum à observer... Pas mal, non ? Mais je m'éloigne, Modicum, va falloir faire ton boulot et sévir tout de suite !


----------



## gjuan6

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Quand on appelle _la maison _ou _le bureau_, il est entendu que ce sont les personnes qui s'y trouvent que l'on appelle.
> Il y a sûrement un nom pour ce genre de procédé mais je ne le retrouve pas.
> 
> Juste pour préciser :
> Mon intention était de répondre à gjuan6 (post n°6) pour essayer de lui montrer que _j'ai appelé la maison_ (COD) pouvait se concevoir, et non pour condamner "*à* la maison" que j'utilise comme la plupart d'entre vou_s._
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelle version est la meilleure. Il me semble que chacune pose un problème spécifique.
> - _à la maison_ : objection soulevée par Luc.
> - _la maison_ : il y a peu de chances qu'elle nous réponde, comme cela a été souligné.


Bonjour, je vais essayer de vous expliquer mon raisonnement: 

La phrase *appeler la maison* (appeler en sens de donner un coup de fil) n´est correcte ni du point de vue sémantique, ni syntaxique. Pourquoi? 

· Si on dit *appeler la maison* "la maison" fait fonction de *Complément d´Objet Direct* et ce n´est pas logique puisque _la maison_ est bien l´*endroit* où nous appelons en attendant que _quelqu´un_ qui soit *dans* la maison nous réponde. Donc, si _la maison_ est l´endroit où on appele, elle fait la fonction de *Complément Circonstanciel de Lieu* et elle doit nécessairement être introduite par la préposition *à*.

_J´appelle à la maison_

· Où trouvons-nous donc le Complément d´Objet Direct dans cette phrase? Il est *implicite*; c´est _quelqu´un_ (dans un contexte déterminé il peut être ma femme, mon père, un ami, etc) mais il doit être une personne. 

_J´appelle (quelqu´un) à la maison_

· Et pour finir, si on dit *appeler la maison* est à cause que l´on dit aussi *appeler ma femme* (c´est par analogie) mais ce n´est correcte ni sémantique ni syntaxiquement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Juan, as-tu lu la réponse d'Aupick (cf. métonymie) ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Juste pour un peu s'amuser : 
Il ne faut pas confondre sémantique et syntaxe. "J'ai appelé la maison" est parfaitement correcte du point de vue syntaxe puis que "je" est un pronom sujet, fonction qu'il a ici; "ai appelé" est un verbe transitif à la forme active qui peut donc avoir "je" comme sujet ainsi qu'un complément d'objet direct. Enfin "la maison" est un nom précédé d'un article formant un groupe nominal qui peut parfaitement être un complément d'objet direct. Bref, cette phrase respecte au plus près la syntaxe du français.

Par contre, du point de vue sémantique, on peut discuter : je peux crier "maison, où es-tu ?" = j'appelle la maison qui, bien sûr ne peux pas me répondre et d'ailleurs, tout le mondre comprend que ce n'est pas le sens de cette phrase. Inutile que j'épilogue, la sémantique a été très bien expliquée plus haut.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à Aupick pour la métonymie. 
Merci à KaRiNe pour le lien. Moi qui dit régulièrement _je vais boire un verre __d'eau_ - je bois ce que je veux ! -_,_ j'avais oublié à quel point ce pouvait être indigeste, pris au pied de la lettre. 

Pour gjuan6 : je suis d'accord que _appeler la maison_ pose un problème logique (je l'ai dit dans mon post précédent). Mais ni plus ni moins que _boire un verre_ ou _lire un Flaubert_.

En revanche, j'ai peut-être mal lu ton argumentation mais tu ne sembles pas avoir fait la preuve que cette construction posait un réel problème syntactique. A partir du moment où le verbe _appeler_ est transitif, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche, sur un plan purement formel, de lui accoler le COD que l'on souhaite.

EDIT : Pardon de faire le perroquet mais je n'avais pas vu le post de Luc.


----------



## gjuan6

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Merci à Aupick pour la métonymie.
> Merci à KaRiNe pour le lien. Moi qui dit régulièrement _je vais boire un verre __d'eau_ - je bois ce que je veux ! -_,_ j'avais oublié à quel point ce pouvait être indigeste, pris au pied de la lettre.
> 
> Pour gjuan6 : je suis d'accord que _appeler la maison_ pose un problème logique (je l'ai dit dans mon post précédent). Mais ni plus ni moins que _boire un verre_ ou _lire un Flaubert_.
> 
> En revanche, j'ai peut-être mal lu ton argumentation mais tu ne sembles pas avoir fait la preuve que cette construction posait un réel problème syntactique. A partir du moment où le verbe _appeler_ est transitif, je ne vois pas ce qui empêche, sur un plan purement formel, de lui accoler le COD que l'on souhaite.


 
   Oui, il est vrai que du point de vue syntaxique la phrase est tout à fait correcte, vous avez raison; c´était du point de vue de la sémantique que je voulais exprimer ma réflexion, en tout cas la *métonymie* semble être la solution!


----------

